

Google's Wael Ghonim still missing in Egypt; company asks for help - invisiblefunnel
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/02/google-asks-for-the-worlds-help-in-finding-executive-wael-ghonim-missing-in-egypt.html

======
maeon3
wiki about everything we have found out about him:
[http://knol.google.com/k/eric-leschinski/recover-wael-
ghonim...](http://knol.google.com/k/eric-leschinski/recover-wael-
ghonim/1adbh32xy7hcl/1#)

------
redthrowaway
My heart goes out to him and his family, and I hope he turns up safe and
sound. I'm interested in this case from another perspective as well: How hard
would it be, in our age of increasing connectivity and decreasing privacy, to
truly make someone "disappear"? Presumably, he had a cell phone on him. Were
he arrested, that phone would have logged his journey to the police station or
jail or ditch in the desert. I'll bet there are many people at his carrier who
could check his account logs and see what tower his phone is currently
connected to if it's still on, and the last one it connected to if it isn't.
That information in itself could prove illuminating, independent of call logs
and text messages sent.

